# Colour Code Locations



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is a Colour Code Location guide provided by MaxMeyer.

http://www.carcolourservices.co.uk/colour-code

Here you will find the colour code locations on most cars, we have also put online the Ford Colour Code matrix (As they can be a pain!)

We have found our customers find this very useful and I hope it is of use to you as well.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for that, they might come in handy. Particularly the Ford matrix as the usual route is simply to learn all of the colour names as they are released, since the codes generally bear no resemblance to anything useful :lol:

One car that still stumps me though - Audi A4 Avant, B6 & B7 models. I've had the whole boot apart on some of these, including removing the side trims, and still can't find the usual paper sticker. Saloons are fine, they are in the normal VAG place, but I'm yet to find one in an Avant!

It's usually either some educated guesswork backed up by the colour chips or a spray out card, or give in and ring the dealer


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Paintguy said:


> Thanks for that, they might come in handy. Particularly the Ford matrix as the usual route is simply to learn all of the colour names as they are released, since the codes generally bear no resemblance to anything useful :lol:
> 
> One car that still stumps me though - Audi A4 Avant, B6 & B7 models. I've had the whole boot apart on some of these, including removing the side trims, and still can't find the usual paper sticker. Saloons are fine, they are in the normal VAG place, but I'm yet to find one in an Avant!
> 
> It's usually either some educated guesswork backed up by the colour chips or a spray out card, or give in and ring the dealer


I think it's in the service book.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

question on your mixed aerosols 

its says max meyer paint..what sort of paint would alpine white l90e be supplied in 

ie. cellulose or ?

can you do the 2k aerosols in direct gloss?


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> question on your mixed aerosols
> 
> its says max meyer paint..what sort of paint would alpine white l90e be supplied in
> 
> ...


Maxmeyer is the brand of paint, such as Glasurit or Standox.

We can make colours in basecoat, 2k acrylic and cellulose (depending if the colour is available in that system)

When we make direct gloss aerosols, we have to pump the hardener in the aerosol along with the paint as it is 2k. This gives you at most 48 hours before the paint goes off in the can, it turns like rubber. So if you want a 2k acrylic aerosol, always buy one when you are ready to paint.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for that , didnt realise the 2k ones went off so fast , i assumed there was a way to activate them once you are ready

so air drying my only choice is celly?


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> thanks for that , didnt realise the 2k ones went off so fast , i assumed there was a way to activate them once you are ready
> 
> so air drying my only choice is celly?


You can get it in Basecoat, but will need to lacquer after.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

CarColours said:


> I think it's in the service book.


Yes, VAG cars always have a copy of the sticker inside the front cover of the service schedule book, but that doesn't always help me.

I'll carry on the search. One day I'll find where they've hidden it!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

CarColours said:


> You can get it in Basecoat, but will need to lacquer after.


same story i assume with the 2k clear coat ?

just didnt really want to use celly , prefer something a bit more durable


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> same story i assume with the 2k clear coat ?
> 
> just didnt really want to use celly , prefer something a bit more durable


Yes same with 2k clear aerosols, and be careful when someone makes you a 2k clear aerosol because if they haven't cleaned the equipment properly, they will pump bits into the clear, you will only find out when you apply it (something we learnt years ago)

Basecoat with a 1k clear aerosol is what I recommend in your situation. See picture I have attached of a final shot of a repaired bumper scuff using basecoat and 1k clear (proxl pro clear) We made a 'how to repair a bumper scuff' video, just finishing the commentary.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

never really got on with 1k clears , find they yellow and age pretty fast 

i used to paint cars full time and have all the gear to do it , but no where with leccy thats indoors , so will have to be in my lock up garage with cans


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> never really got on with 1k clears , find they yellow and age pretty fast
> 
> i used to paint cars full time and have all the gear to do it , but no where with leccy thats indoors , so will have to be in my lock up garage with cans


Ok mate, if you order the 2k aerosol when you are ready for painting, you will be fine. You just won't be able to store the paint away for future use.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Paintguy said:


> Yes, VAG cars always have a copy of the sticker inside the front cover of the service schedule book, but that doesn't always help me.
> 
> I'll carry on the search. One day I'll find where they've hidden it!


yes they have hidden it took me ages to find it.

What you have to do is remove boot matt/cover and at the back on the left hand side is a black plastic cover, which is covering what seems to be an amp for the stereo remove this, then unbolt the amp and the paper sticker is located under that. I'm sure there is nothing else to remove to get to it as its located at the back of the spare wheel well. On other models in the spare wheel well on left hand side is a fitted carpet trim pull this back and it will reveal the paper sticker. Seems like they have a habit of hiding it in stupid places.

hope that helps.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Cheers for that. I'll have a look on the next one I get in.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Putting most VAG codes on a simple printed paper label in the wheel-well can't ever be classed as an act of genius! :wall:

It's all fine until you come across an owner that has either spilt something that's leaked onto the paper sticker causing the ink to run, or that has mis-fitted their spare wheel or stowed something extra in the well causing the paper the wear away - all of which render the code illegible!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

same sticker is in the service book if the car has one


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

squiggs said:


> Putting most VAG codes on a simple printed paper label in the wheel-well can't ever be classed as an act of genius! :wall:


I know. All the technology they pack into their cars then they do something daft like that :lol:


----------

